# être en tête /placer en tête



## Flower_power

A ver, tengo que hacer una traducción que me esta volviendo loca.
Como traduzco lo siguiente:
1) En tête du peloton de l'Union européenne, on trouve les Finlandais....

*** Norma 2


----------



## Flower_power

En tête du peloton de l'Union européennee, on trouve lse Finlandais .....

A ver yo lo he traducido como : A la cabeza de la Unión Europea ....
Pero lo de a la cabeza me suena raro. Está bien? o  estaría mejor de otro modo.


----------



## Francisco Javier

1) A la cabeza del pelotón de la Unión Europea, se encuentran los Finlandeses....


----------



## Flower_power

Muchisimas gracias me acbas de salvar la vida


----------



## Francisco Javier

Bueno puedes utilisar : 

En primera linea del pelotón ...

Salut


----------



## Viriato

_"A la cabeza del pelotón de la Unión Europea, ..." _Esta traducción es literal y también correcta. Se trata de un símil con el ciclismo para señalar que están en primer lugar de un ranking determinado.


----------



## Millantu

Quizas debes poner  algo mas sencillo:
Como lideres de la union europea aparecen.....
Los finlandeses llevan el liderato dentro de la union europea
Los finlandeses encabezan....


----------



## yvanna

Nueva pregunta

​ 
Buenas tardes,

Je ne trouve pas la traduction '' arriver en tête ''par exemple dans un contexte de sondage. Tel produit arrive en tête autrement dit figure en première position.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
"Arriver en tête" s'utilise beacoup dans les courses sportives.
On pourrait dire: "llegar a la cabeza"/llegar en primera posición".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Il existe plusieurs expressions et tout dépend un peu du ton de la phrase et du produit visé.

- encabezar (una lista)
- llevarse la palma
- llevar la delantera
- aparecer en el primer puesto
...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## SALOMON2010

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola... necesito saber que significa "placer en tête" en el siguiente párrafo:

Mais, quand on leur demande quelles sont les compétences essentielles au dynamisme de leurs affaires, nos sondés *placent en tête*... celles qui sont reconnues en priorité aux femmes.

¿podría ser: nuestros encuestados *tienen en mente*?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Yo lo entiendo como *situar en cabeza*.


----------



## jprr

Hola:
...ponen primeras / en primera fila / en los primeros puestos ...


----------



## SALOMON2010

Entonces...

¿ podría entenderse como que los encuestados *ponen en primer lugar*... ?


----------



## jprr

SALOMON2010 said:


> Entonces...
> 
> ¿ podría entenderse como que los encuestados *ponen en primer lugar*... ?


C'est bien ça.


----------



## étudiante6

comment diriez- vous " être en tête des sondages"?
Merci!

est-il juste de dire " encabezar los sondeos"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
On dit bien "X  encabeza los sondeos" - http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/encabezar


----------



## étudiante6

Merci! Cela m'aide beaucoup! J'aime bien le principe de ce forum! En plus les internautes répondent rapidement! what else?
Bonne soirée!


----------

